# 69990 billing w/ vas reversal



## sllindsey (Jan 18, 2011)

My doctor does microsurgical vasectomy reversals and wants to bill for the microscope, 69990, that he uses.  I know that MCR will NOT pay for this, but what about other carriers?  The CPT codes are 55400 or 54900.  Some commerical carriers are starting to pay for reversals.  Any help would be GREAT!


----------

